# Mini Forum?



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A few folks on here have minis so the question is ,Is there a good mini forum?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

http://www.mini2.com/forum/

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Andrew I thought you would be looking for an Aygo forum :wink:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> http://www.mini2.com/forum/
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


It gets my vote Andy - and that of Wuf!










If you're thinking of ordering one then let me know and I'll see what my BMW colleagues can do if you'd like.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Andrew I thought you would be looking for an Aygo forum :wink:


The Aygo is great (and I have found a forum :wink: ) but there is something of a performance gulf between it and the TT :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RK07 said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.mini2.com/forum/
> ...


Thanks just trying to get to grips with the options ,I liked the MkI TT option list nice and simple.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew I thought you would be looking for an Aygo forum :wink:
> ...


You could chip the TT to try and keep up :lol:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Naughty 

www.mini.co.uk has an online configurator in case this helps.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RK07 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Thats what got me so confused in the first place


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

How do you mean? What model are you looking at?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

As previously said www.mini2.com is the place for all things Mini. 



RK07 said:


> How do you mean? What model are you looking at?


Yep RK is correct, it all depends what model you are looking at. If it's a One then you can go pretty basic and just add stuff like alloys, air-con and Leather for resale, then add the bits you 'want'. But if it's a Cooper or MCS you will need the start with the obligatory Chilli pack for Â£2k and then add bits you 'want'. Warning though it soon adds up!

It's does become a bit scary at times and I did take a step back and ask myself what the hell I was doing ordering a Â£22k+ Mini! But then I looked at residuals and my mind was made up. The original cost of the car is pretty irrelevant, it's the value of the car after the period of time you plan to keep it, and the Mini does nothing but retain value in this dept (if you have any doubts go and look at the Pistonheads classifieds to see how much 2/3 year old cars are these days!). If you plan to keep it for more than 12 months then unless you spec it like a complete plonker there is no way you can get into negative equity (if you are financing it), even without a large deposit!

As I went through the final speccing palaver a month ago, if you need any advice feel free to give me a shout.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Kev, and I'd agreed with your comments too...

Its very easy to make a Mini cost alot more than you planned. Naomi's is a 1.4 Mini One and was over 5k more than basic list. Saying that its got a high spec - I've seen RS models with less spec than her Mini.

I've been looking at getting her into a A3 S/B but by the time its been specced to what she/we would want it would be almost double what the Mini cost. Also, its nice to jump into a car that doesn't remind you of work.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The problem I was having was the layout of the option packs. It was the list of boxes within the packs, I just couldn't see how it worked but I have got my head around it now, I think. :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RK07 said:


> How do you mean? What model are you looking at?


I was looking at the Cooper.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you mean? What model are you looking at?
> ...


Thinking of a change mate :?:


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

Wallsendmag, if you're interested, we'll almost certainly be looking to sell our 6 month old MCS in the new year. Let me know if you want any details?

One very surprising plus-point of the new engined MCS is that you get almost the same mpg as the Cooper. We average 40 mpg in ours, a mate who had the new Cooper was averaging exactly the same!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> As previously said www.mini2.com is the place for all things Mini.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just started looking at the moment going back to two cars has been much easier than we though ( funny how much you can get used to something).The Aygo is exactly what we need at the moment very cheap to buy and run ,but next year I wouldn't mind something nicer.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

pbarlow003 said:


> Wallsendmag, if you're interested, we'll almost certainly be looking to sell our 6 month old MCS in the new year. Let me know if you want any details?
> 
> One very surprising plus-point of the new engined MCS is that you get almost the same mpg as the Cooper. We average 40 mpg in ours, a mate who had the new Cooper was averaging exactly the same!


You can get 40mpg out these.

I need a change of car, the S3 fuel bills are killing my bank balance


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes 40 mpg 

Wife used to have the old MCS convertible, and she used more fuel in that than i did in my old 3.2 TTR. She has got a heavy right foot tho!!

I think in terms of running costs, you'd struggle to do better than the new MCS. 40 mpg, and with the TLC pack no servicing costs!!

Its not too bad to insure either, we pay about Â£550 p.a.

The S3 is a great looking car though, there was a sprint blue one parked at work the other day, i had to detour for a proper look


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

pbarlow003 said:


> Yes 40 mpg
> 
> Wife used to have the old MCS convertible, and she used more fuel in that than i did in my old 3.2 TTR. She has got a heavy right foot tho!!
> 
> ...


What is the score with the new MCS then and when did the engine become so economical. I have been looking at used, do they have a different engine to the newer models if so when did then change.

I was thinking of getting a dirty Diesel as a replacement for the S3 due to my mileage per day going from 10 to 80 for the work commute. (must get a job closer to home) and so was only considering diesel. Looking at a 40+mpg from a mini with 175 ponies to play with this is another option. 40mpg i can live with 22 from the S3 i cant.

Sprint Blue is the only colour!!! 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

thebears said:


> pbarlow003 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes 40 mpg
> ...


Became economical when they went turbo (instead of super) charged.

MAte of mine had the old MCS and was selling because the fuel economy.


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

The engines changed with the change in shape on a 56 plate i think?

Previously, the engines were Chrysler (again, i think, not an authority on this  ) and were not particularly economical.

The engine the MCS is a joint Peugeot/BMW unit, turbo'd rather than supercharged like the old Chrysler lump.

As you say, 175bhp, 1.6 turbo.

Ours is on an 07 plate, reg'd in June 07. From August 07, the engines incorporated "efficient dynamics", i.e. stop/start technology amongst other things, supposedly increasing mpg even further. I think the list price may have increased slightly at this point.

Genuinely, we average approx 40 mpg, mostly B road driving to work on the odd occasion i'm not using company car. On the motorway we get mid-40's.

This is running it on 95 ron, never felt the need to use 98 ron.

With economy like that, i can't see the point of getting the Cooper D? Ours has everything we want; xenons, heated seats, half leather, IPod connection etc.

Unfortunately, ours just isn't getting used, so i think we'll sell it in the new year, and just get a very cheap runaround for a while, no point paying out for a car each month to not use it :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

pbarlow003 said:


> With economy like that, i can't see the point of getting the Cooper D? Ours has everything we want; xenons, heated seats, half leather, IPod connection etc.


I think 5th gear came to the same conclusion. It would take four years for the Diesel to pay for itself, and that would be four years of not having as much fun.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

I was talking diesel in general not the cooper D.

With 40+ mpg and all the fun i can see the point. My wife's Astra D is just managing 45mpg and is boring as hell to drive.

Just booked a test drive at the local dealer, in the MCS.


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

I think at the moment there is only a Cooper D, the old mini it was a One D.

My last company car was an astra 1.7D 100 bhp, and it was absolute pants.

To put into context the 40 ish mpg in the MCS, i was only averaging 47mpg in the Astra.

You'll know yourself how gutless and uninspiring the Astra D is. The MCS is anything but.

By the way, on your test drive, press the "Sport" button down by the gearlever, it drives so differently in sport mode compared to normal, its like having 2 different cars! You might struggle to get 40 mpg though :twisted:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

pbarlow003 said:


> The engines changed with the change in shape on a 56 plate i think?
> 
> Previously, the engines were Chrysler (again, i think, not an authority on this  ) and were not particularly economical.
> 
> ...


What you need is an Aygo :wink: :roll:


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

ha ha, you want to swap wallsendmag? 

I fancy something a bit different, like an Alfa GTV, pick one up for roughly Â£2k, no more depreciation, just running repairs. The wife would prefer a corsa :roll:

I remember you writing a few months ago that the Aygo barely depreciates in the first year, do you think that will hold true?


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

pbarlow003 said:


> ha ha, you want to swap wallsendmag?
> 
> I remember you writing a few months ago that the Aygo barely depreciates in the first year, do you think that will hold true?


I guess it depends on how much cash you're going to give him along with the MCS :wink:


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

Ayuh, i guess 

I'll see if i can arrange a Sunderland shirt for him, as a sweetener on the deal :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

pbarlow003 said:


> Ayuh, i guess
> 
> I'll see if i can arrange a Sunderland shirt for him, as a sweetener on the deal :wink:


Good I need something to clean the wheels with :lol: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

pbarlow003 said:


> From August 07, the engines incorporated "efficient dynamics", i.e. stop/start technology amongst other things, supposedly increasing mpg even further. I think the list price may have increased slightly at this point.


'twas September it became standard. It also lowered the tax band by one group.

Mines a Oct '07 car with the new efficient stop/start dynamics which I pay Â£115 a year road tax and I'm getting 45mpg on average. When it's run in and I can take it over 4500rpm I have been told that will go down to around 35-40mpg if I start hammering it. With 'sport' activated it drops ever so slightly. Still brilliant though.


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

> pbarlow003 wrote:
> Ayuh, i guess
> 
> I'll see if i can arrange a Sunderland shirt for him, as a sweetener on the deal
> ...


True, about all it'd be good for! I'm not a Mackem by the way, although there are a few 'round our way.

kmpowell, so the efficient dynamics thing obviously works on the road as well as in theory! Impressive stuff


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

pbarlow003 said:


> kmpowell, so the efficient dynamics thing obviously works on the road as well as in theory! Impressive stuff


Truth be told the efficient dynamic stop/start function is to cut emissions and actually has bugger all effect on fuel consumption. In fact due to it cutting the engine in traffic I would hazard a guess to say that it may use more fuel.

Either way the first thing I do before I set off is press the sport button and switch off the stop/start.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I've now had the John Cooper Works Tuning Kit fitted and it doesn't seem to have affected the economy. Only 17 bhp more but aside from the extra oomph it feels much more responsive, like having Sport selected all the time, with Sport still taking it another notch higher. Exhaust can still barely be heard inside the car, but it now sounds v. throaty from outside.

Â£1500 list inc fitting and VAT is a lot of money for an exhaust, remap, induction and a couple of badges, but I managed to negotiate a good discount when I bought the car so didn't hesitate. I didn't even consider aftermarket tuning, since the Works kit is fully warranted and should hopefully enhance rather than damage residuals.


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

Beves, has it made much difference to your insurance premium?

Its good news about the warranty situation, and presumably you can still use the TLC servicing pack and everything the same as before?

I just wondered if the insurance has increased by a stupid amount?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

pbarlow003 said:


> Beves, has it made much difference to your insurance premium?
> 
> Its good news about the warranty situation, and presumably you can still use the TLC servicing pack and everything the same as before?
> 
> I just wondered if the insurance has increased by a stupid amount?


TLC as before. Ins premium til end July up by Â£64.


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

Beves, so its gone up by Â£64 for remaining 8 months.

Say Â£20 admin fee for the change, makes Â£44/8 x 12 = Â£66. So probably about Â£70 p.a. increase. What were you paying before? I'm guessing thats about a 10% increase?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

pbarlow003 said:


> Beves, so its gone up by Â£64 for remaining 8 months.
> 
> Say Â£20 admin fee for the change, makes Â£44/8 x 12 = Â£66. So probably about Â£70 p.a. increase. What were you paying before? I'm guessing thats about a 10% increase?


Your guess is right


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

If anyone needs any more information about the new Mini, can I suggest:

http://www.connells.co.uk/
http://www.foxtons.co.uk/

Or perhaps even:

http://www.naea.co.uk/

Who I'm sure will be able to give you all the information you require.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jampott said:


> If anyone needs any more information about the new Mini, can I suggest:
> 
> http://www.connells.co.uk/
> http://www.foxtons.co.uk/
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## zack (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey people  , im new on here and have owned 2 TTs in the past, but then come across this MINI forum, now both me and my wife LOVE MINIs, and due to this i regulaly help out at my local dealer  .

Currently i own an R56 cooper S and love it loads  , and have driven all the different models,with many different options and extras, so if ANYONE has a question to ask,well just ask me.  :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> If anyone needs any more information about the new Mini, can I suggest:
> 
> http://www.connells.co.uk/
> http://www.foxtons.co.uk/
> ...


Whereas here's a link especially for you:

http://www.m-w.com/dictionary/smug*

Happy Christmas

*(point 3 in case there's any confusion)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

b3ves said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone needs any more information about the new Mini, can I suggest:
> ...


I think you have me confused with someone else. :lol:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Sorry. Have now edited original post to avoid any confusion


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

b3ves said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > b3ves said:
> ...


I still don't see the correlation between Estate Agents and smugness. :lol: Apart from the obvious of course...


----------

